# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Σκιές στην οθόνη του κινητού.

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπερα﻿*μου εδωσε ενας φιλος ενα Iphone 6s να του αλλαξω﻿*μπαταρια και με ρωτησε αν φτιαχνει η οθονη απο αυτο που εχει ή θελει ολη αλλαγμα και αν αξιζει﻿.

Ομολογω οτι δεν το εχω ξανασυναντησει και δεν μπορεσα να βρω παρομοια περιπτωση στο ιντερνετ ωστε να αναζητησω λυση γιαυτο το ποσταρω μηπως τυχαινει να ξερει κανεις.

Οπως φαινονται στις φωτογραφιες εμφανιζονται αυτες οι σκιες. Στο πολυ λευκο φοντο ειναι καθαρα ευδιακριτες αλλα δεν επηρεαζουν σε τιποτα την λειτουργια του τηλεφωνου.

Δεν γνωριζει μου ειπε πως εγιναν, νομιζε οτι ειναι λογω του tempered glass αλλα οταν το εβγαλα δεν ειδα διαφορά.

Η ερωτηση ειναι: επισκευαζεται αυτο που εχει? αξιζει να παρει καινουρια? ή καλυτερα να την αφησει ως εχει? Να σημειωσω οτι η συγκεκριμενη οθονη ειναι η αυθεντικη και οχι oem.

Αν εχει συναντησει κανεις παρομοια προβλημα ας εκφερει μια αποψη.





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiwtis

Έχεις αλλάξει μπαταρία η ακόμη? Φαίνεται να δέχεται πίεση η οθόνη (πολύ πιθανό από φουσκωμένη μπαταρία) και δημιουργεί αυτά τα νερά. Δοκίμασε να την ξεκουμπώσεις και να ελέγξεις εάν το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει ενώ είναι στον αέρα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση αρκεί να αλλάξεις τη μπαταρία.

Μπορεί να έχει πάρει υγρασία στην πλάτη της οθόνης και χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση η οθόνη και καθαρισμός όλης της συσκευής. (Αν και τα σημάδια υγρασίας είναι διαφορετικά δεν χάνεις και τίποτα να κάνεις οπτικό έλεγχο)

Τέτοια σημάδια έχω συναντήσει σε Iphone όπου κάποιος είχε αλλάξει την οθόνη και την έβαλε επάνω στη συσκευή μαζί με την προστατευτική μεμβράνη που έχει η νέα οθόνη στην πλάτη της. Αναφέρεις πως η οθόνη είναι η γνήσια άρα αυτό το ενδεχόμενο το αποκλείουμε.

----------

